# Problem with pilot lite?



## jwicki (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm trying to re lite my propane stove.  Its a heat and glo.   When I attempt to lite the pilot it not cliking as it usually does.  There is not spark.   It has been workinging fine for the last few weeks?  

Any ideas?


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 12, 2009)

Is there power to the unit?
What model is it?
Plug something - a lamp, fan - some kind of small 
appliance into the receptacle underneath, if there IS one...
If not, is there a battery powered igniter?
Again, what model is it?


----------



## jtp10181 (Nov 12, 2009)

What does the ignitor button look like, is it a round red or black button (not the on/off/pilot) and when you push it in there is some resistance to it?

The other style runs off a 9v battery and I think automatically sparks when you hold in the pilot knob on the valve. Battery could be dead.


----------



## Fsappo (Nov 12, 2009)

What did your dealer say?


----------



## jwicki (Nov 12, 2009)

The Model is Heat and Glo.


----------



## jwicki (Nov 12, 2009)

DAKSY said:
			
		

> Is there power to the unit?
> What model is it?
> Plug something - a lamp, fan - some kind of small
> appliance into the receptacle underneath, if there IS one...
> ...


****
there is power.  Heat and Glo. It is not a battery igniter.


----------



## jwicki (Nov 12, 2009)

jtp10181 said:
			
		

> What does the ignitor button look like, is it a round red or black button (not the on/off/pilot) and when you push it in there is some resistance to it?
> 
> The other style runs off a 9v battery and I think automatically sparks when you hold in the pilot knob on the valve. Battery could be dead.



************
Black one.   no resistance.  Just no spark.  there is power to the unit?


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 13, 2009)

Jeff T said:
			
		

> DAKSY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heat n Glo is NOT a model. It's a manufacturer of gas fireplaces & stoves 
(& other hearth units, as well).
Is your unit a fire place?
If it is, there's a silver sticker on the bottom right of the
base of the unit - in the valve cavity.
What MODEL is it?


----------



## jwicki (Nov 13, 2009)

Oh.  Sorry.  The model is Tiara 1


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 13, 2009)

Is there a click when you push the button on the piezo??
If there isn't, replace the piezo.
If the IS, check to see if the wire coming out of the back  
of the piezo & that the wire sheathing is in good shape, 
i.e. - no bare spots where it could be grounding out & directing the 
spark to a spot other than the igniter near the pilot hood...


----------



## jwicki (Nov 14, 2009)

Is the Piezo under the stove for by the Pilot dial?


----------



## jtp10181 (Nov 14, 2009)

http://heatnglo.com/customerCare/pilot.asp

That is for a fireplace, yours has the same kind of components, just maybe not in the exact same locations.

If you cannot figure it out after looking through that, you should have someone come service it for you.


----------

